# a few "friendly" quotes from the PETA people



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

"One generation and out. We have no problem with the extinction of all domestic animals." -Wayne Pacelle, President of HSUS

"My goal is the total abolition of all animal agriculture" -Former ALF terrorist & now HSUS coordinator, John Goodwin

"It would be great if all the fast-food outlets, slaughterhouses, these laboratories, and the people and banks who fund them exploded tomorrow." -Bruce Friedrich, PeTA Campaign Director, July 3, 2001

Cheese and meat are "as addictive as cocaine". -Neal Barnard, Physicians for Responsible Medicine/PETA co-founder

"Everybody is entitled to his or her own opinion, but freedom of thought is not the same thing as freedom of action .The very nature a of reform movements is to tell others what to do." - PETA website

:gaah:

I live in Ohio and I'm one of those people who adopt abandoned dogs. I've sent my $25 checks to the *local* Humane Society after watching particularly awful commercials on TV showing little pets horribly mistreated and suffering. I completely support spaying and neutering of animals in most instances and would adopt an abandoned pet before I'd ever get one from a pet store. I don't eat veal but I'm far from a vegetarian. I'm not the only one who doesn't get a vegetarian who still wears leather belts, jackets or shoes or carry leather purses but that, too, is another story. Those are my choices and I'm not telling anyone else what to do - it's a free country.

I happen to believe that using emotion to mislead and manipulate people is just plain unethical and wrong. Who wouldn't get choked up to see a mistreated animal? And look, I'm sure that some farmers use methods that are not humane. I'm equally sure that there are many who don't. Just like all blonds aren't stupid and all black people aren't welfare sponging criminals, the few bad eggs shouldn't represent the many good ones (sorry... had to say it  ). Should we put every good citizen in prison and let the prisoners run free? Just like you can't say that every person who owns a puppy is going to treat it like the jerkoff down the street that runs a puppy mill, you can't say that all farm animals are abused and all farmers are to blame. I don't believe that keeping a chicken in a cage, free from bad weather or predators and feeding them well and making sure they stay healthy is a bad thing. My grandparents have chickens. I know what the chickens do all day and what they are happy doing and it doesn't include much else besides eating, "talking" to all their pals and laying eggs. Seriously (no disrespect to all the chickens out there).

I gotta think that the meat that arrives at my local meat counter had to come from healthy animals otherwise the USDA isn't going put their "approved for consumption" stamp on it. I've never known the USDA to be tentative about avoiding salmonella (or other) poisoning. I don't think animals who are miserable and unhealthy magically get converted into excellent USDA Grade AAA+++ meat. I love animals. I also love to eat, and my favourites include a good steak for dinner and bacon and eggs for breakfast; and I'd prefer not to spend a fortune on those things or get my beef and eggs imported from some other country... nothing wrong with all that, eh?

These organizations want to destroy the "developed" nations' ways of life, in the US it is through media manipulation of the public and overreaching legislation.

First, they tell a fib (like, all chickens are treated cruelly); then they repeat it until everyone believes it. They buy stock in companies like Tyson that grows chickens and KFC that uses chickens and Kroger which sells chickens and eggs. Then, they bring forward a shareholder resolution which supports unprofitable and unnecessary care standards and demand that if the resolution isn't adopted and adhered to, they'll go on a media campaign to tell the world that said company is "cruel" to chickens.

Whether or not the resolution is followed, they still conduct media campaigns to blast the corporations and sway consumer's attitudes.

Just Google 'PETA+stockholder' to see how insidious this is. If that doesn't make you gag, try the same search with 'HSUS+stockholder'.

According to their 2008 federal tax returns, HSUS took in over $96 million. They spent nearly $31 million on salaries, $29 million on fundraising, $28 million on "campaigns and legislation", $5.2 million to a lockbox company that counts and processes their donations. And how much did they provide in grants to organizations that actually work with animals? <$350,000.

intake: $96 million... spent on animals: $350,000...

conclusion: friends don't let friends donate to HSUS and PETA.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Cheese and meat are "as addictive as cocaine".


This, I agree with. Both are very, very tasty.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*UncleJoe's friendly quotes FOR peta people*

*Peta*- People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is extremely anti-hunting. As has already been pointed out, their main purpose in fundraising isn't about helping animals, it's about helping themselves.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> *Peta*- People Eating Tasty Animals.


:melikey: UncleJoe's friendly quotes FOR peta people


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I wonder if I can be considered a vegitarian .. I eat the animals that eat vegitables ... 

Now, if I am not allowed to eat farm-raised animals, I guess that I'll have to go out and hunt naturally-occuring animals. If I am not allowed to go into the forest to hunt naturally-occuring animals, am I allowed to hunt the animals in the urban-jungle and put them into my stewing-pot?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

These peta clowns are further proof that human females should eat their unfit offspring.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

NOOO! Stop you evil vegetarians your killing the plants! Eat more animals stop the destruction of the completely helpless vegtable! 

The worst part is you can't argue against one of the most well-funded and supported organizations in the world. Well you can argue, but it falls on death ears.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Save an Animal ! Eat a PETA


----------



## Concretin (Mar 26, 2010)

*A more efficient way*

What do animals eat? Vegetables! Eating meat is just a more efficient way to get your vegetables, just as wine is a more efficient way to get the fruit of the vine. I hope this clears up PETA's misconceptions.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder what one of those idiots would taste like?

probably like lard.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Magus said:


> I wonder what one of those idiots would taste like?
> 
> probably like lard.


Duh, Magus. They'd taste like bull shit. :lolsmash:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I have to agree that most of those groups do have unrealistic, if not outright extreme, views on food, diet and hunting.

Personally I don't believe in the factory farming methods but that is due to the hormones and antibiotics along with the un-natural diet, crowding and even the inhumane treatment. Let the cow eat grass for it's entire life. That's what it was made to do. When you do slaughter it, do it properly. Be respectful of it. Ditto on other domestic animals. We found a small farmer (rancher?) who does just this. All grass fed and ethical practices and have been buying our meat from him for awhile now. He isn't a whack job, just someone who is doing it like it was done before industrialization of the food supply.

I also don't believe in hunting for the sake of killing, but if you're going to eat what you shoot and respect the animal, then I'm fine with that. I have never hunted myself but I have fished for food and did the killing, gutting and cooking. SHTF? I'm confident I will not have a problem with shooting dinner.

Just my opinion.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I have to agree that most of those groups do have unrealistic, if not outright extreme, views on food, diet and hunting.
> 
> Personally I don't believe in the factory farming methods but that is due to the hormones and antibiotics along with the un-natural diet, crowding and even the inhumane treatment. Let the cow eat grass for it's entire life. That's what it was made to do. When you do slaughter it, do it properly. Be respectful of it. Ditto on other domestic animals. We found a small farmer (rancher?) who does just this. All grass fed and ethical practices and have been buying our meat from him for awhile now. He isn't a whack job, just someone who is doing it like it was done before industrialization of the food supply.
> 
> ...


Not to start any kind of a flame war ok all?....

It's just that I've hunted all my life, I can't say it was because we really needed the food, but it was most welcome, and my mother always cooked whatever I brought home as a kid.. usually rabbits and squirrels...

I know there is a very small percent of folks who kill for the sake of killing , these people kill animals because killing people is against the law..
but I know no "hunters" who do , I know people who love the hunt and are very good at it but usually give away the meat... no harm no foul..

Now .. yes I do kill some things for the sport of it... Gophers , P dogs and such , I do it because it keeps my shooting eye in form.. a Gopher at 200 yards is not an easy target just as a P dog at 400 isn't... I make no excuses for killing them... BUT I will say this, if you ever have to shoot a good horse ,a friend if you will, because of a leg broken in a rodent hole then you will understand.... I shoot rattle snakes too as well as these damn egg stealing snakes that abound in this area...

No issues with the non hunting thing, just wanted comment on it....


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Not to start any kind of a flame war ok all?....


No flame war from me. 

I have come to accept that my opinion is just that. It's what I believe and try to live by and that we all have one and are entitled to that and our beliefs.

Seeing the variety of comments on this (and other) forums and reading them with an open mind does give you the option to consider other viewpoints. Your beliefs may cause you to reject some or all but that's up to the individual.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

We have a gopher problem around here. Gopher PETA's for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> Duh, Magus. They'd taste like bull shit. :lolsmash:


thanx for the belly laugh :beercheer:


----------

